# Mise à jour iPod Nano 3G



## antro (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de commander mon iPod Nano 3G sur le refurb store, et j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de mettre à jour le firmware de façon à pouvoir béneficier de la fonction Genius (comme sur le dernier iPod Nano).

Merci,

PS: Evidemment, j'ai cherché sur le forum, mais j'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## DeepDark (18 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble que non...


----------



## fandipod (18 Novembre 2008)

Non les anciennes générations n'ont pas eu de firmware pour adopter la fonctions genius. Il faut attendre que Cupertino décide d'intégrer cette fonction aux anciennes générations.


----------



## BlueVelvet (18 Novembre 2008)

... ce qui me permet de demander (désolé c'est un peu HS): la dernière génération des iPod nano, c'est la 4G?
Je dois en offrir un bientôt et je n'avais pas suivi les générations, j'ai un Touch... depuis peu :rateau:
Or c'est important pour les accessoires genre dock ou enceintes... Pour la compatibilité. Donc on en est à l'iPod Nano chromatique 4G?
Merci pour votre patience...!


----------



## antro (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui, les nano chromatiques sont bien des iPod 4G.


----------



## BlueVelvet (18 Novembre 2008)

merci antro. Apple pourrait être plus claire sur son site, ils le font pour l'iTouch (désigné 2G) mais pas pour les Nano... ou j'ai raté la note.
Bref merci.


----------



## antro (18 Novembre 2008)

Je le sais car je voulais acheter un iPod pour faire un cadeau, mais le nano chromatique n'était pas encore dispo sur le refurb. Donc j'ai acheté un nano 3G 8 Go à 99 seulement !


----------

